# DIY double stand



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking for comments on the following stand I've come up with. Wondering if the top frame should have the corners mitred at 45^ as the short end pieces don't have support below or if it doesn't matter. Hope my drawing makes sense, don't know how to use the fancy programs that give fancy colours to all the pieces!

This will hold a 65g on top and a 55 gallon underneath. I will top the stand with a sheet of plywood to support the 65g, not sure if I need to for the bottom 55g? The front/back plywood pieces are notched to allow more bite on the end over the legs but maintain as much clearance as possible for access to the lower tank.

Thanks!


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

You don't need the plywood for the tank on the top. Instead, get some half inch foam insulation board stuff (from lowes or thd, I like the blue Dow stuff), and place that underneath both tanks. This absorbs any irregularities in the stand so the tank doesn't sit on anything that could make it flex. You should make sure there is at least 12" between the top of the lower tank and the piece underneath the top tank. I've learned that the hard way on two of my stands, it's a pain to do water changes otherwise.

I would also make a corner out of the 2x4 on the corners instead of just the 2x4 on it's own (if that made any sense). While they are able to support the tank on their own, I've found that my stands are much less flexy. Below I've put a picture of the stand I built this week for my new breeding setup. Pretty much all my stands are built this same way. I like to run the top 2x4's vertically on the top rack, as wood supports more weight there. You'll need 4 1/2" or whatever deck screws with the T-25 star head for mounting that top to the legs, I use the Grip Rite ones.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I do know what you mean about the corners, I saw that design many times online. Problem is that both tanks are the same length so making the corners takes away 3" of stand width so that the lower tank won't fit. Not enough space between legs to fit the lower tank. I'd either have to make the whole stand longer or wider to accomodate the lower 55 gallon 48" tank.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahh I did not think of that. Could you make corners just on the back of the stand and leave the front w/out corners? if you put the 55 at the front you would have enough space to work with.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

iridextr said:


> Ahh I did not think of that. Could you make corners just on the back of the stand and leave the front w/out corners? if you put the 55 at the front you would have enough space to work with.


I think I can "corner" the back two corners and not the front and still have enough front to back space to slide in the lower 55g tank.

Got the 7 2x4's and a 1/2 sheet of 1/2" styrofoam today, a total of $28.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

It's such a cool feeling when you can build a stand for $30, when stands retail for triple that lol and you have all the flexibility in the world for design when you do it yourself. Post pics when you're finished!


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

iridextr said:


> It's such a cool feeling when you can build a stand for $30, when stands retail for triple that lol and you have all the flexibility in the world for design when you do it yourself. Post pics when you're finished!


I will post a pic when done. Where can you buy a retail stand for $90. Around here they are far more than that and they are 5/8" particle board on top of that. A thin plastic veneer to give them that fancy look 

Here's a pic of a 55g stand (at least part of the stand) I made with an old mbuna setup in my office. Reclaimed mahogany from stuff I ripped out of our house during renos.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

So here is where I've put the tank build if you are interested in how it turned out. Not sure if it should have been tagged onto the end of this thread or not. It is now a stand alone DIY with pics.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=282433


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

wow that turned out beautifully! you have so much more patience than me. Very nicely done!


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

iridextr said:


> wow that turned out beautifully! you have so much more patience than me. Very nicely done!


thank you! my next project is major. A cabinet stand for my 8' 300g tank with matching light canopy. there will also be matching 3' wide bookcases on either end. Cabinets on the bottom to match the stand with open shelving above. Will take up 14' across our living room wall. I'll start a thread once I start working on everything.


----------

